# Indy Snow Plowing Indianapolis



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

We still have a need for Snow Plowing sub's & Ground labor crew members.

*Location*: Indianapolis & surrounding areas.

*Plow Truck Operators *( certified )

*Sub Contractors *( truck & plow )

*Labor* ( Ground Crew members )

Great hourly rates !!! Good honest work in all areas.

Call 317.443.8424 or click on our website and fill out the "info form"


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

We have plenty of work left to do............


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

What makes a Plow Truck Driver "certified"?


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Commercial Drivers License i would imagine...


----------

